# Bar Fridge Incubator - Calic/Denver 2012 Project



## Dapple (Sep 8, 2012)

My BHP's Calic and Denver have been paired for the first time this year and Calic seems to be Gravid!

Preshed is done and the count down is on!

I am not counting my snakes before they hatch but i am preparing for them by setting up an incubator out of a bar fridge.

I thought i'd share my progress and see what you thought.




The fridge can fit 4x4L hatchling tubs.





2x 50W fan heaters to circlulate the heat and is controlled by the a thermostat/hygrostat.

The temperature inside the tub is being kept at 32deg -1 and humidity is kept at 80-90% relative




I will be suspending the eggs above water, sitting on Perlite




fingers crossed! ill keep you all updated on Calic's movements.

here is my pair this year
Bred by Kel
Calic - Female


Denver - Male


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 8, 2012)

pics didnt work


----------



## Dapple (Sep 8, 2012)

should be good now, cheers



eddie123 said:


> pics didnt work


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice thermostat, where did u get it?


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2012)

Are fans necessary in an incubator that size?


----------



## Variety (Sep 9, 2012)

That thermostat is amazing haha


----------



## Dapple (Sep 10, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> Are fans necessary in an incubator that size?


I dont think they are as long as you have a heat source top and bottom. 

I first had one heat source and either the top or bottom was hotter. (hot spots)

The fans in my case are the heat source I am using and they disperse the heat evenly from top to bottom.


- - - Updated - - -



DrDittz said:


> That thermostat is amazing haha



isnt it! 

it has a timer for a light, thermostat for a heat source and a hygrostat for a humidifier! all of which are very accurate

it also has 3 different timmer sets if you want to control different cycles like day, evening and morning


----------



## onthillside (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks great.
Just a thought..... Are your tubs big enough for BHP's? They seem a little small to me without seeing them.
Regards,
T


----------



## Dapple (Sep 10, 2012)

onthillside said:


> Looks great.
> Just a thought..... Are your tubs big enough for BHP's? They seem a little small to me without seeing them.
> Regards,
> T



Hey T, I should be able to fit 6eggs in each tub if i get to them before they stick. otherwise i have a backup plan where i have 1 big tub which i will be able to take the top shelf out and place the cluster of eggs in one tub.

Its getting very exciting, she has shed 5 days ago and the count down is on. (is it around 30 days before she will lay?)

She is also turning on her back and is looking very fat!


----------



## zulu (Sep 10, 2012)

They are big eggs alright dapple,way big ,like that first bhp from kel its really nice.
Good luck with your efforts ,lots of people have great success with water incubation with aspidites.


----------



## deebo (Sep 10, 2012)

I would try and get the grid that the eggs are going to sit on a bit lower in the tub as it looks very close to the lid and BHP eggs can be very big - think coke can size......

Id also be careful about sitting your tubs too close to the heat source as I imagine those units can run quite hot as opposed to a 50W heat cord where the heat is distributed along the length of the cord.

Good luck with them - that female is a nice looking critter!


----------



## zulu (Sep 10, 2012)

Big containers are the go for bhps, bhps are the middle ones,containers are the largest rectangular size systema make with a single hole in the side for air.
You can make eggs grate for these if your using water incubation,plenty of stuff at chinese type shops for grids and baskets.


----------



## onthillside (Sep 10, 2012)

Dapple said:


> Hey T, I should be able to fit 6eggs in each tub if i get to them before they stick. otherwise i have a backup plan where i have 1 big tub which i will be able to take the top shelf out and place the cluster of eggs in one tub.
> 
> Its getting very exciting, she has shed 5 days ago and the count down is on. (is it around 30 days before she will lay?)
> 
> She is also turning on her back and is looking very fat!



Great to see you have a plan B. I think the bigger tub will be needed.
yeah 30 days after the pre lay shed is correct.
sounds like it is all comming along nicely.
awesome looking BHP by the way ) 
regards,
T


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Sep 10, 2012)

Great looking BHPs Dapple.
You are doing OK.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2012)

Dapple said:


> I dont think they are as long as you have a heat source top and bottom.



I'm also using a fridge for my incubator, however I'm using a 50w heat cord threaded through 10mm corflute then run diagonally across the rear for heat. Would the fans not blow heat on one spot as opposed to the heat cord heating much more evenly?


----------



## Dapple (Sep 12, 2012)

what a great idea to use corflute to track the cord evenly, i think i might give that a go

cheers



CHRI5 said:


> I'm also using a fridge for my incubator, however I'm using a 50w heat cord threaded through 10mm corflute then run diagonally across the rear for heat. Would the fans not blow heat on one spot as opposed to the heat cord heating much more evenly?


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Dapple said:


> what a great idea to use corflute to track the cord evenly, i think i might give that a go



Here you go, it heats really evenly.


----------



## Dapple (Sep 12, 2012)

sweet thanks for the pic, looks good! where do you buy corflute other than "borrowing" a realestate sign.

have you hatched from this setup or is this a new setup?



CHRI5 said:


> Here you go, it heats really evenly.


----------



## Kitarsha (Sep 12, 2012)

You can get the corflute from Bunnings/Masters etc.


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2012)

I had to go to a signwriters business as Bunnings didn't sell the 10mm corflute. Cost me $5 for an offcut. You will need the 10mm to fit the cord through. I haven't used it as an incubator yet, I'm waiting for my monitors to get their act together


----------



## pharskie (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd also like to know where you got that thermostat. Looks fancy.


----------



## Dapple (Sep 19, 2012)

View attachment 265536




Update on my girl, she looks comfortable turned in her den. Not long now!

- - - Updated - - -

I got this from an overseas supplier as a sample to try



pharskie said:


> I'd also like to know where you got that thermostat. Looks fancy.


----------



## onthillside (Sep 19, 2012)

looking very nice. bet you wont sleep for the next couple of weeks lol
regards,
T


----------



## Dapple (Sep 19, 2012)

haha i thought it was just me! its insane how i feel uncomfortable when she is restless 



onthillside said:


> looking very nice. bet you wont sleep for the next couple of weeks lol
> regards,
> T


----------



## jakethomas (Sep 26, 2012)

Were did you get those tubs from? Also good luck.


----------



## Dapple (Sep 26, 2012)

Woolworths, decor i think



jakethomas said:


> Were did you get those tubs from? Also good luck.


----------



## wokka (Sep 26, 2012)

CHRI5 said:


> I'm also using a fridge for my incubator, however I'm using a 50w heat cord threaded through 10mm corflute then run diagonally across the rear for heat. Would the fans not blow heat on one spot as opposed to the heat cord heating much more evenly?


I like to use multiple smaller wattage cords rather than one larger wattage cord so the all your eggs are not in the same basket so the risk of failure is spread. I use 4 x 25 watt cords plugged into a power board , then the thermostat, in a three door coke fridge.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Sep 27, 2012)

wokka said:


> I like to use multiple smaller wattage cords rather than one larger wattage cord so the all your eggs are not in the same basket so the risk of failure is spread. I use 4 x 25 watt cords plugged into a power board , then the thermostat, in a three door coke fridge.


That's smart, hope you didn't have to learn that the hard way!


----------



## onthillside (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is a pic for you to indicate the size of the eggs compared to a 600ml of water. Hope this helps you with choosing a tub.
Regards,
T


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 4, 2012)

onthillside said:


> Here is a pic for you to indicate the size of the eggs compared to a 600ml of water. Hope this helps you with choosing a tub.
> Regards,
> T
> 
> View attachment 266725



Bloody hell, they are massive, lol im expecting pygmy stimi eggs and i rekon they will all fit in to one of those eggs.


----------

